# Komplexität von Algorithmen



## tim--97 (1. Feb 2017)

Hallo habe hier eine Aufgabe bei der ich nicht mehr weiter komme und leider auch nix passendes im Internet dazu finden kann.

Folgender Algorithmus ist gegeben:

```
public void doMagic (int n){
2      int k = 5;
3      int l = 2;
4      int m = 3;
5        for (int i = 0; i < n; i++){
6            m = m+ k;
7            int j = 0;
8            while (j < m) {
9                      if (j < m) {
10                               m = m - j;
11                    } else {
12                              m = m + j;
13                    }
14                     j = j + 2;
15                     for (int o = 1; o < n; o*=2) {
16                           l += o * m % 5;
17                        }
18             }
19       }
20 }
```

Ich soll hier die Komplexitätsklasse herrausfinden und dafür für jede Zeile die Anzahl der Operationen angeben (O-Notation)

Bis jetzt habe ich: (Zeile a : Anzahl der Operationen)
Zeile 2: 1
Zeile 3: 1
Zeile 4: 1
Zeile 5: n+1
Zeile 6: n
Zeile 7: 1
Zeile 8: n*log(n)

weiter weiss ich alledings nicht mehr. Ich hoffe mir kann hier einer helfen.


----------

